# Convict Tankmate?



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a 30 gal with one male convict. What can I add if anything?


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Water?...ok, just joking....how about a female con!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hahahaha good one stuckinthemiddle! :lol:

Other than a Female Convict.......... nothing!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh... debatable. I think a single firemouth would work, and has been a trend for me lately, I would recomend buenos aires tetras too!


----------



## niugnip (Mar 26, 2007)

How about some dither fish? i have a group of red minor tetras with my jd's and convicts, albeit my tank is a bit larger


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p57NumJW ... re=related

See what one pair is doing to the parachromis....


----------



## madfish325 (Jun 15, 2008)

well i guess he will be a loner. thanks guys.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

In a 30 gallon you will not really be able to do much with stocking with a convict. However if you had a larger tank for them, you can also house fish like salvini's, severums, GT's, pike's. I actually keep my breeding pair in a 90 gallon with african cichlids. Basically any aggressive cichlid that will not grow too large will be a great tank mate for them.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

how about a pet rock?

no guarantees that they will survive.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a firemouth might work, id say chances are 40/60 though, so not great chances.


----------



## lilredwuck (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a breeding pair of convicts in my 55 gallon and they are protective over the middle of the tank just at the bottom. Thier only competition is a texas cichlid. The rest are just fine. Including 2 green terrors, 2 firemouths, a dragon fish, a jack dempsey, and one growing convict juvie. Oh I added a pleco as well. Brown algea good bye. The only fish that has died was my blood parrot and he was the most expensive. oh well


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

lilredwuck said:


> I have a breeding pair of convicts in my 55 gallon and they are protective over the middle of the tank just at the bottom. Thier only competition is a texas cichlid. The rest are just fine. Including 2 green terrors, 2 firemouths, a dragon fish, a jack dempsey, and one growing convict juvie. Oh I added a pleco as well. Brown algea good bye. The only fish that has died was my blood parrot and he was the most expensive. oh well


All those in a 55g? Sounds a little cramped when they mature. I agree with gage, that an FM may work, provided lines of sight are broken and there's more than 2 refuges.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

You just have to remember as well, if a fish isn't breeding or has no females around, he will be more likely to be less aggressive. A firemouth will probably be a good tank mate, but in a slightly larger tank, and as long as you have no females. An all male tank will be better for less aggression. I would most definitely provide lot's of places for these fish to claim a territory, meaning plenty of caves and stuff.


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a Blue Gourami in with min but he was a mean gourami and killed all the other occupants in his old home. so i put him with my con and they seem to be fine... no big fights... yet.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

one yellow lab or a firemouth or a pair of kribs :thumb: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

I have buenos aries tetras and scissor tailed rasboras with my breeding pair of cons, and my tank is only a 46gal. Although the footprint is quite a bit bigger than a 30. If there are some places for them to get away, buenos aries might work.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

That video is classic. Ya I would say that anything under 55g wouldn't do well with a convict and anything else besides a female. My pair is in a 30 but I would never dare put anything else in there.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i was gonna say maybe a half dozen tiger barbs or sumthin but you added a gourami.


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea thats a great video.. I've thought about adding a convict pair to my 120 but I figured they would pick on my bichirs if they spawn so I decided against it.


----------

